# When the ladies with long cycles got their bfps!



## crazycatlady5

Can't wait till all of us are here, but SO excited there are now enough of us here to join!


----------



## ksquared726

Me too!! So how are you feeling, crazycatlady? I assume your bump is getting bigger? Are people able to tell now? How exciting! I'm nervous about reaching my scan on July 6. Seems like forever away, but that was the soonest I could get an appointment. I'm going to try to get it pushed up by a week if I can. How did you feel these first days and weeks? I know you had a bad illness, but did you feel a lot down in your uterus? I have awful bloating and gas and constipation, but fiber capsules I took last night helped a lot so today I'm feeling more normal. I feel like I'm getting little hints of nausea now, but barely there.

Excited for TexMel to get here! What a relief that I can finally join you ladies on the pregnancy boards!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Yes people can definitely tell now! I even had one stranger say something! I'm 17 weeks now and I think I popped last weekend so big jump. I was feeling flutters, but haven't felt anything since. And I got sick again last weekend but now am fine again. 

First few weeks I had bloating and gas. The nausea hit at about 6 weeks and lasted until 13 weeks, and then came back last weekend but only for a few days. My boobs started killing me at 7 weeks but that only lasted for a few weeks. They grew a lot, I can't wear a strapless bra at all. Which is frustrating since half my maxi dresses are strapless.

How many weeks do you think you'll be at your scan? I wouldn't move it up necessarily, because you'll want to see the heartbeat and see little baby and if it's too early they sometimes can't find it and that is super stressful! As long as you're 8 weeks you're probably fine.

My husband is away now for 10 weeks :( so that has been super hard, but I'm going to gr 7 camp tomorrow with my students so hoping that takes my mind off it.


----------



## ksquared726

Aw how cute! What does 'popped' mean? Thank you so much for sharing your symptoms. I'm really not looking forward to the nausea part. My boobs aren't hurting, just tender and growing. So I guess it sounds like I'm about the same as you were at 4 weeks, except I also have constipation (woo!) - haha.

On July 6, it will be 1 day before 9 weeks based on my suspected ovulation date. I guess that date will be OK then. It just feels SO FAR AWAY. Also, do you rub anything on your skin for stretch marks? Was thinking about starting organic coconut oil, since I've been bloated and skin it tight already anyway. I really don't want my skin to be super uncomfortable all the time, and I figure the earlier I start the better...?

I'm sorry you're in the middle of that long stretch without your DH. Did he just leave, or has it been a week or two already? Is the camp for the whole week? I did that in 6th grade and it was so fun. That will definitely keep your mind occupied! :)


----------



## crazycatlady5

By popped I mean it popped out, like suddenly looked bigger. Although I went to the chiropractor today as I've been getting headaches (and can't take Advil!) and he didn't think I was showing much, but most people I know seem to think I'm showing quite a bit now, I'm wearing mostly maternity clothes now, regular bottoms are definitely not happening, and tops are even a bit short or just don't fit right these past couple weeks. So I went shopping this weekend!

Yeah your symptoms sound similar to mine, once I started getting sick it was actually better because after vomiting I wouldn't feel nauseous anymore, so at least there was an upside to it! It didn't make it harder to hide from people though. Have you told anyone yet? 

I bought bio oil for stretch marks, drug store said it was the best. I'm so bad about using it though. Everything I've read just says if you're going to get them you will get them :s. I really hope I'm not.

That seems like a good time for your scan. My dating scan that showed the baby was at 9 weeks 5 days and I saw the heartbeat. I go for my next scan in less than two weeks! Are you going to find out if it's a boy or girl?

He left about a week and half ago. It already feels like forever! I go to visit him half way through thankfully, I leave the last day of school. Gr 7 camp is Sunday-weds. Should be a lot of fun! 

Any more news on if you'll be moving for work?


----------



## ksquared726

Yay for maternity clothes shopping! I remember other ladies seem to grow pretty fast once they first started showing, so I'm sure there will be a big change for you from week to week now. I'm sure I'll get to borrow a lot of clothes from my sister, who has had three kids, but I'll need to get a bunch of nice work clothes. I haven't been the best about exercising the last couple of months, so my work clothes are tight already. I'll probably wear a lot of dresses and skirts in the upcoming weeks - lol. 

Hopefully the time passes quickly over these next 8.5 weeks. I bet your DH will be so surprised to see how big your bump gets! Or are you sending him pics? I totally would send them to my DH, lol. 

I've been having trouble sleeping lately. Besides just falling asleep, but I keep waking up at like 5:30am and this morning I couldn't go back to sleep after. Did that happen to you? I haven't been overly exhausted or anything. I actually feel less tired than usual, but I'm sure that will change. I also had (tmi) diarrhea this morning, which panicked me a little because I had constipation all week. But for dinner last night I had a spinach salad with a side of sauteed cauliflower and carrots, so maybe it was all of that fiber kicking in, lol. I also read online that many ladies go back and forth between diarrhea and constipation. Any changes just freak me out because I'm so worried about MC. I'm trying not to worry, but it's hard to not think about. I also woke up feeling more nauseous today, but boobs aren't as firm/alert. 

We haven't told anyone yet. I'm having dinner with my BFF on Tuesday and I'm planning to tell her. I was the first person she told about her pregnancy a year and a half ago (well besides her boss, because she needed to go on light duty). Then next Saturday I see my other good friend, the one who got her BFP their first month trying and was the only one who knew we were TTC. Hearing about her pregnancy was sooooo difficult a few weeks ago, but now I'm excited to see her and compare symptoms! It'll be fun to go through it all together with her. Then we're planning to tell our families on Father's Day in two weeks. It's going to be really hard keeping it a secret from my family until then. I usually go running with my parents on Sundays, but I told them that I was fighting a cold (so is DH) and that I wanted to skip this week. Will have to come up with another excuse for next Sunday. I just don't feel comfortable running until after my appointment. I did go on a long four-mile walk yesterday that felt really good, and my booty muscles are a bit sore today so I definitely got a workout! I also have this pregnancy workout DVD that my sister gave me years ago. She got it as a gift and said she'd never use it, so she gave that one and a yoga DVD to me for when I got pregnant. Also apparently yesterday she was at a birthday party and they were all talking about me and DH and how we needed to have kids soon. If I wasn't pregnant already, I'd be so annoyed that they can't just mind their own business! LOL. I think our families are going to be so excited when we tell them :). Also I was planning to get DH a Father's Day card, and then maybe we'll use that to tell the family. Like "look what I gave him today" - what do you think? I can't really ask DH what he thinks because I don't want him to know I'm planning to give him a card :).

For the work thing, I've decided not to pursue it. It's more important to me to be near our families with a new baby vs. advancing my career right now. Hopefully things at work can stay like they are for the next coupe of years at least. I'd like to move on since I've been working at the same company for 8 years, and I want to try something different at some point, but not right now. If I do have to make a change, I'll find something in this area so we don't have to move. There are plenty of companies around here that I'd totally love to work for. Hoping I don't have to worry about all that for a while though.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hey! Sorry took so long to reply, I just got back from camp today. So exhausting!!! But lots of fun!

I was planning to wear my maxi dresses a lot, but most of mine are strapless and that is just not happening right now! Strapless bras have become the most uncomfortable thing in the world! I'm lucky because I don't have to dress up that nicely as a teacher, so my normal wardrobe and work wardrobe aren't that different for the most part.

Yes I totally had the wake up at 5am thing!! Lasted for a few weeks and then went back to normal, I have to sleep with a cocoon of pillows now though, I'm a stomach sleeper so it's been hard to adjust. I had to pack several pillows for camp!

I like the Father's Day card idea! Very cute! We told our families right away and then I told my best friend, the one who is due in August. I had another friend who was also ttc and she figured out I was pregnant as I didn't text her about a bfn so she knew pretty much right away too, then I waited until after my scan to tell others.

How are you feeling now?

Yeah it is hard with dh away. I am sending him weekly pics. I am doing the whole sign thing where I write how many weeks and which fruit the baby is the size of. So I am sending those. I'm not going to post the pics on Facebook or anything since I know not everyone is like me and loves those pics haha, but I wanted them for myself and dh loves getting them, he's so excited to be a dad! I'm feeling flutters now, waiting for that first obvious kick. I don't really know what to expect!


----------



## ksquared726

No worries! Glad you had lots of fun!

I feel so bad for keeping this secret, especially from my mom. She asked me if I wanted to go shopping on Saturday but I'm meeting up with my friend, but I couldn't tell my mom that because I'm using my friend as an excuse not to be able to go running on Sunday like I usually do with my parents. She seemed so disappointed :(. But DH says she'll understand once we tell them and it'll all be worth it.

I'm sorry you're having bra issues. I should try some maxi dresses - for some reason I just never had one. I have been avoiding any bras with underwires. My bbs today got really tender, and then I started having more cramps and twinges again. The other night I was SO exhausted but last night and tonight I've felt more normal. But nothing really major yet. No more nausea since Sunday. Since the weekend, the only thing I've noticed about my stomach is that I don't eat very much before I feel like I'm done eating. We'll see what the next few days brings.

Aw, I like the pics you send DH and that he loves getting them. So sweet! Ahh how cool that you feel flutters! Apparently mine has a heartbeat and is starting to grow little tiny ear holes. Yeah being on the other end of Facebook and lots of pregnancies in recent years, I don't think most Facebook people enjoy those pics besides the family. FX you feel a kick soon! :)


----------



## crazycatlady5

Your mom will totally understand once you tell her. And it's next weekend you tell them right? Not that far off now.


----------



## ksquared726

Yep - just one more week and 1 day. I'm about to tell my friend, the one who knew we were trying and ended up getting her BFP their first month trying. Just waiting for her to get here!

Still not a whole lot of symptoms. Seems like in the evenings I'll get some mild AF-like cramps and bbs feel more sore. But I haven't really felt pregnant all week. Did that happen to you in week 5?


----------



## crazycatlady5

Yeah in the beginning it felt like that. I didn't feel nauseous or have my boobs totally kill until about week 7. I needed a new bra in week 8. 

Just found out another friend is pregnant, glad I'm going to have quite a few friends having babies around the same time.

I go for my next ultrasound on weds, can't wait!


----------



## ksquared726

Yay for your upcoming ultrasound! Mine is exactly 3 weeks away. I feel like time is starting to go by faster, so I'm happy about that. As long as it's not too fast :). Also had some nausea this morning right on schedule (I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow). So I'm happy about that though I hope it's not too bad. 

Tonight I have a family event where DH will sneakily drink my wine for me if I'm offered some. Should be the last tricky thing with my family before we tell them on Sunday!


----------



## ksquared726

Oh and that's cool about your friend! I'm excited to have a friend who's a couple of months ahead of me so I can get advice from her :).


----------



## crazycatlady5

Yeah that's true, it feels reassuring to have some symptoms because it reminds you baby is growing, but of course you don't want to suffer too much!

For me it dragged at first but second semester is going faster.

Good luck tonight!


----------



## ksquared726

Last night went totally fine. They just had some beer in a cooler and most people were just drinking water anyway. But I forgot that my brother is coming to town so we're having dinner with him tomorrow. But we're going to a casual place for some Mexican food, and I don't think they even serve alcohol. So I'll be good. I'm tempted to tell the family then, but DH really wants to tell both families on the same day. And the Father's Day gift that says "Grandpa" is more fun than just telling them over Mexican food, lol. Feel a little bad since my brother will be here but oh well, we're not that close with him so he'll be fine with a phone call or text.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Glad it went well! Yeah we told our parents together too.

Ultrasound tomorrow! Really hoping they tell me the gender there, so often here they won't tell you and make you wait for your Dr apt. From reading this site it seems like I live in the only place on earth where they do that :(

I really need them to tell me there because dh leaves to go out in the field the next day and won't have his phone for 5-6 days so I won't be able to tell him :( and obviously I want to tell him before anyone else but I'll be dying to tell everyone!! Sooo hoping they tell me!!!


----------



## ksquared726

Good luck today!! Hope they can tell you the gender! :hugs:


----------



## crazycatlady5

It's a boy!!!

They would not tell me, but the nursing staff at my hospital is awesome so I called them and they called me right away when the results came in! I can't wait to tell dh tonight! Hard part is my dad works right across the street from my house so I'm having so much trouble not walking over there and telling him, dh said I could tell our parents first since he's away so it's hard to tell him but I'd really like to tell him first obviously! So hard with him away!!

All the old wives tails said baby was girl! The only thing that said boy was the Chinese gender prediction. And I'm pretty sure they are right because I even saw the boy parts on the ultrasound screen but the nasty tech moved the camera when I pointed them out and asked if that was what I thought it was, she said she didn't know, yeah right, you know every other body part except that one! The techs here are so ridiculous, I don't know why they are so adament about hiding the gender.


----------



## ksquared726

Congratulations!! I'm so so happy that you were able to find out. That's so weird that they're so secretive about it! I wonder why that is. Yay, a little boy! So adorable!

My Chinese calendar says girl too. I haven't checked any other methods of gender prediction. I have had some AF-like mild cramps since yesterday evening. Feels like my uterus is growing and full, lol. Nausea has not returned but I did have a heightened sense of smell yesterday and maybe a little today too.


----------



## crazycatlady5

I've had the heightened sense of smell most of the time.

Latest symptom is pain in my sides of my belly, I think it's round ligament pain from what I've been reading. Not loving it. It hurts to walk and move around so I'm not sure how im supposed to remain active and fit... I'll ask my Dr on friday when I go in I guess.

I went out and bought a couple cute boy onesies and a couple classic baby/kids books so I can start reading to baby. So nice to know its a boy!


----------



## ksquared726

Ouch! I had pain kind of like that where I couldn't stretch my belly the first few days after my BFP but it hasn't come back since.

How cute about the onesies! Are those the first baby clothes you've bought? I haven't bought anything for baby yet. I probably won't until at least after my ultrasound and I see something in there :).


----------



## crazycatlady5

I've bought a couple other small things, but not much, I did the same thing, went out and bought a couple things after my first ultrasound.

Dr said my pain may be worse because I have scoliosis. He said I need more supportive shoes or I will end up in a lot of pain! Not looking forward to that. He also said I have an anterior placenta so I won't feel the baby kick as early.

When do you go for next Dr apt?

Anyway, time to go to work. My report cards are due today. It's going to be a mad dash right to the end of the day to get them in on time!


----------



## ksquared726

Hey! Sorry for the late reply. Aw bummer that you won't feel the baby kick as early. And I'm sorry about your pains. :(

I have my first prenatal appointment on July 6. It's been taking forever to get here, but I'm glad now I didn't get an early ultrasound like some other ladies on my February board because many of them went through some panic when they couldn't see a heartbeat or a fetal pole (whatever that is). And the doctors would make them worry that maybe it's not progressing, and they'll have to wait and see. Thn they'd go back in a week later and everything would be fine. 12 more days to go for me. 

I'm not sure if you saw, but we told our families on Sunday and it was THE BEST. My Mom was so surprised and happy and every time I think about it I smile really big. They all had no idea we were trying. And my mom was even thinking that maybe I'd chosen my career over family, and she didn't know when we'd have kids. I've gotten texts from her, my dad and my sister in the last couple of days just checking in. It's been great :)

Still not much on the symptom front. I have had a teeny bit of nausea a couple of times this week, so more frequent, but it's barely there to where I wouldn't even notice if I was focused on other things. Yesterday my heightened sense of smell was very noticeable, but today not so much. My uterus feels firm when I press on it lightly. Sometimes I worry this is all in my head!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Aww that's so exciting! Sounds like it was great telling your family. How long ago did you guys get married?

My heightened sense of smell was off and on at first too. Sounds like everything is going well!

I'm visiting my husband now! So good to finally see him!

I've had some of the exhaustion back last couple of weeks. But not too much else going on now.


----------



## ksquared726

Hi!! You might see my post on our other thread, but I had my first appointment today and it was awesome!! Amazing to see the baby's heart beating so strong and loud :). They gave me a due date of Feb. 11, just 2 days after my original so I'm keeping it at Feb. 9 for now. It was so hard for her to get a clear measurement when the baby is so little :).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1


----------



## crazycatlady5

Aww that's so exciting! Reassuring to know baby is doing well too!

Have you had any other symptoms?


----------



## ksquared726

Thank you! I still feel pretty normal. I did have my first instance of RLP over the weekend when I was getting out of my car, but nothing since. Actually symptoms have lightened up over the past few days. I do still feel gassy and now I'm having slight constipation, and some mild cramping sometimes. I felt a tiny bit nauseous this morning. But at least I had a scan yesterday so I know my little blob looks strong! I'm thinking of telling work in the next week or so. We told more family yesterday with the ultrasound pic. Also we think we'll do the blood test and scan to check for birth defects so that we can plan. I figure I'd rather know and plan. We're not high risk so I think it would help ease my mind to have a good result. And also it would let me have another scan sooner because my next regular appointment isn't until Aug. 14!

I'm so glad you got to see your hubby last week! How much longer will he be away? I've been tired some days too. Saturday I was particularly sleepy but felt more normal since then.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Everything is sounding great with you! I started to tell work after my scan at 10+5, so probably around 11 weeks is when I slowly started telling coworkers that I was closer with.

I'm starting at a new school next year, it's a permanent position. And I think the principal there isnt thrilled that I'll be going on mat leave, which is ridiculous. Usually in the teaching field they are so family and kid friendly! I haven't officially told her yet and I haven't met her in person so she hasn't seen my baby bump, but I got the impression she knew and was not happy. I had my dad help me move my stuff to the new school today and even though my dad helped I think I did too much. My sides are really sore and I am worn out. We also moved dresser and bookshelf at my house so that I could start setting up a baby bookshelf and put the lower dresser in the room that will be the baby's room. So now I just want to start moving things around and set up the bookshelf but had to stop myself so I don't overdue it all in one day.

Are you starting to show at all yet?

Dh is away for another month still :( can't wait till he's home! I don't think he wants me to rearrange any of this furniture while he's gone. But he's gone so long! I need to be able to do some things while he's away to busy myself and get excited for the baby!

Are you going to find out if you're having a boy or girl?


----------



## ksquared726

Sorry for the delayed reply. I actually did a long reply last week but BnB ate it! I hate that. 

I ended up telling my boss and two coworkers yesterday. They are so supportive and excited, so that's a relief! I'm so sorry your new principal is acting all weird and cranky about your pregnancy. That's so not fair. I guess because she doesn't know you she probably is just thinking about the extra work to get a replacement during your maternity leave. Hopefully she'll warm up to you once you get to know each other a little. Congrats on the permanent position! And yes, try to take it easy with the furniture moving :). Glad your DH will be home in a few weeks and you'll get the baby's room all set up!

Yes I'm showing early, especially in the afternoon and evening my stomach definitely sticks out. My sister was the same way. So I'm really glad my coworkers know so I don't have to dress in loose tops and stuff so much. It all feels like a food baby because it's mostly bloat. I also bought my first maternity dress pants! Not needing to wear them yet, but they were so cute and cheap and will be great for work. Also haven't gained any pounds yet. I also ordered a Doppler so I can check the heartbeat over the next few weeks until my next appointment. It's unnerving that my symptoms have eased up - haven't had any nausea in a week and a half. I guess I'm just one of the lucky ones.

Yes, we want to find out! I have no idea one way or the other at this point, but we're hoping for a girl. 

Hope you're doing well this week and staying busy :).


----------



## crazycatlady5

Glad you're doing well! 

Yeah my last school was really supportive, I'm sure all the other staff will be at this school. I actually worked there a couple years ago so I know the staff better than the new principal does.

I felt like I showed early too. I'm huge now! How many weeks are you now?

I was gaining fine, but just had my apt this morning and had massive gain :( wanted to cry. I feel like a whale now. I blame all the travelling I've been doing and all the restaurant food. So bad. Just makes me feel even huger. I've only gained in boobs and belly, but I guess it's still bad, it'll be more to lose after baby. The numbers also scare me. And dh is busy losing all this weight at his training and here I am getting bigger and bigger. Not feeling great today :( ugh...


----------



## BabeAwait

Thanks for the invite crazycat! :)


----------



## BabeAwait

My first ultrasound is tomorrow. I'm super nervous about everything being okay with baby. And I'm not looking forward to the tests and exams of course. No matter what happens tomorrow our lives are changed forever. <3


----------



## crazycatlady5

Let me know how the ultrasound goes! Thinking of you!

I'm sure it will be fine. You've had strong symptoms. I hated the gestational diabetes test.. Ugh. 2 hours, fasting, gross drink and blood drawn.


----------



## BabeAwait

Thank goodness baby is doing amazing! 

There is just one baby contrary to my instincts lol. The heartbeat was 169bpm. According to a hb gender calculator it's guess was a girl. I have full story in my journal. We told our families and announced it on Facebook with a cute little picture. I thought it would seem more real now but it doesn't. :/ But I love my little smidge so much :cloud9: <3

*Oh my due date is now March 7th.* Even though I am 99% sure on the day I ovulated baby measured 3 days ahead. Better ahead then behind! 

A few people have told me they think I'm having a girl already. We will see if they're right in a couple months!


How was your gd testing?
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20150730_203613.jpg
File size: 178.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## crazycatlady5

Aww so exciting! So happy everything is good! Yes heart rate sounds like girl!

Although mine was always above 140 and I'm having a boy! Haha. It has never been that high though!

Any other symptoms?

GD testing was not fun :( ugh. I was already starving by the time it started! And the drink is so gross. No call today though so hoping that's good news!


----------



## BabeAwait

I'm just having stretching pains and tiredness. Yesterday NOTHING sounded good to eat. Then once I started eating dinner it was like I had awoken the hungry beast inside of me :haha:

Was the glucose drink flavored? I hear certain flavors are worse then others. 

Idk about you but now that I'm pregnant when I get hungry or tired it simply cannot wait. I need food or a nap ASAP.


----------



## crazycatlady5

How are you doing babe await?


----------

